# Women's aversion to Wing Chun?



## Si-Je (Dec 10, 2008)

What's the aversion women are having with wing chun?  Is it too violent, too aggressive, what?
Why are women favoring harder (as in focusing on strength and "toughness") over "softer" styles?
Just frustrated and wondering......


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 10, 2008)

I'll expound...
We commonly get women in class only AFTER they have been violated in some horrible manner.  
These women seem to know right away what will and will not work in reality.  And tend to come to us after they've "tried" many other more popular arts.

Does one have to be so dis-illusioned before we can teach her?

Cannot women see the effectiveness of WC before they are experienced in a real confrontation?
And if not, how can we demonstrate or "advertise" to women in a manner that will interest them?

I just wish I could get these ladies in class before they get hurt, or scarred for life.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 10, 2008)

Why do you think what you are finding is because due to WC?

I've seen alot of people come into kenpo and into a couple FMA from a other arts.  Yes, some of these women have been violated, yes some of them have studied other things (including WC), I just assume they are looking for something that works for them.  

I do think that if you are attacked and got your *** handed to you, you'd probably go looking for something else.


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 10, 2008)

Because what I see is many women in WC/WT classes overseas.  But, hardly any here in the states.
Search for a female Sifu in WC/WT in the united states, I've only found 1 in Hawaii.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 10, 2008)

Women are favoring harder styles because they don't know much about Wing Chun. Wing Chun is not widely known to the mundane as Karate or Muay Thai is. Tae Kwon do is third most unknown. I think Wing Chun is like the tenth widely unknown. But people all know Boxing first, karate second, Kickboxing third, Muay Thai fourth, Tae Kwon Do fifth, Judo is also around second to be known. Aikido is like fifth too. If you say Kung Fu thats first. But if you say something like Bagua zhang or Choy Li Fut or Long Fist the average person ain't gonna know what you talking about. My Sifu told me he was going to train in Wing Chun. When I was sixteen all i knew was five animals and five elements. I wanted to learn that. My Sifu was like no, Wing Chun will be better for you and your body structure. when I first started taking Wing Chun I had no idea what it was or where it came from. My Sifu decided to train me because he said my Aikido was weak and wouldn't stand up against a real fighter. He showed me just how weak it was. He asked me to put him in a wrist lock. I couldn't do it. I tried forcing his with all my strenght the lock wouldn't take. All that training an drilling in class an a simple wrist lock wouldn't know. Of course when he was intially telling me about how Aikido doesn't work he didn't share he was a Kung Fu master. He has so much knowledge. An many of friends were great fighters too. Its a honor to be in the company of great martial artist.

But I think women feel the only way they can beat a man is by joining him. So need to find an art that makes them as hard as a man. Now for the average man if they hit him like a makiwara board they may have something. But alot of women aint hitting the makiwara board or heavy bags with significant weight in it. But wing chun has a hard side too. Most people don't realize wing chun is both hard and soft. atleast the way my sifu taught me. Also it can be used for outside fighting and inside fighting.

This is my humble opinion on why women don't choose Wing Chun...

So little is known about it too the public. The best way I see is to take some wing chun fighters challenge some hard schools women are going too. Beat their top students and go to atleast one school each month in your state for like three years. Then Wing Chun will ring out in ears of many women and men as force not to reckon with. An Presto Chango you have women saying I want to learn what do you call it? Wing chun? Can you teach me that?


----------



## Blindside (Dec 10, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> So little is known about it too the public. The best way I see is to take some wing chun fighters challenge some hard schools women are going too. Beat their top students and go to atleast one school each month in your state for like three years. Then Wing Chun will ring out in ears of many women and men as force not to reckon with. An Presto Chango you have women saying I want to learn what do you call it? Wing chun? Can you teach me that?



What happens if the fighters lose?


----------



## mook jong man (Dec 10, 2008)

I agree with every thing that has been said , but in Australia we always had a lot of women in our classes in the city headquarters , but I did notice something very much like a domino effect when I was running a suburban branch .

 If you had a group of women already in the class , and a prospective women student came in to have a look she would join up . But if you slowly lost all those women due to their work committments , pregnancy etc whatever then any women that come in and saw just a bunch of men training would very rarely join up . 

Its a bit like you gotta have money to make money . What you need is like a rent a crowd of women in there , get all your female relatives together or pay some actors or something , then any potential women student that stops by will think 
" Gee look at all those gals in there they look like their having fun and losing cellulite off their female fat zones , I better join up too ". I know all the terminology , my wife has every Denise Austin and Billy Blanks dvd known to mankind .


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 10, 2008)

IF The loose that means they need to train harder, Spar more and challenge more people outside their school until they learn what they doing wrong an start winning.

With Wing Chun it was always the skilled fighters who had students. Atleast in history it was. Things are more commericalize now. But I think the old ways are best.



Blindside said:


> What happens if the fighters lose?


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 10, 2008)

This is so true. I don't think your lying at all...Thats sounds like a great marketing idea. In Fact some Wing Chun Schools have separate women classes that are taught by women. lol...

I saw a link the other day.




mook jong man said:


> I agree with every thing that has been said , but in Australia we always had a lot of women in our classes in the city headquarters , but I did notice something very much like a domino effect when I was running a suburban branch .
> 
> If you had a group of women already in the class , and a prospective women student came in to have a look she would join up . But if you slowly lost all those women due to their work committments , pregnancy etc whatever then any women that come in and saw just a bunch of men training would very rarely join up .
> 
> ...


----------



## mook jong man (Dec 10, 2008)

I really don't think going around challenging other schools is the way to go Yosh mate .
 I reckon you would just come across as looking like a thug , look at the Tae Kwon Do model they don't go around challenging other schools and look how many women they've got . 
Its all in the marketing mate , they have it down to a fine art and we don't as simple as that .


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 11, 2008)

Challenges should be friendly challenges. Set up by indiviual sifu's and allotted a days in advance. I am not saying show at a school and be Like: 

"_I challenge you aha fight me now or pay aha_!!!!"

No Challenges should be given in advance. For instance you tell a Sifu that their art is very good. You want to see how well your students can stand up to their top students in sparring match or fight depending on the school. This what will give your students the experience they need. Thats the problem in America we don't do that. I believe Yip Man did that didn't he. Thats how come his name so big. Also Wong Shun Leung did the same thing. So get some challenges, Exhibitions sparring matches going. This what Wing Chun is lacking. If you have challenges than the students have something real to train for oppose to maybe I might get jumped or mugged an then i can use my wing chun? Huh?

*Do a search on the fights and challenges of:*

Yip Man
Sum Nung
Bruce Lee
Wong Shun Leung
Yuen Kay San

etc etc.





mook jong man said:


> I really don't think going around challenging other schools is the way to go Yosh mate .
> I reckon you would just come across as looking like a thug , look at the Tae Kwon Do model they don't go around challenging other schools and look how many women they've got .
> Its all in the marketing mate , they have it down to a fine art and we don't as simple as that .


----------



## mook jong man (Dec 11, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Challenges should be friendly challenges. Set up by indiviual sifu's and allotted a days in advance. I am not saying show at a school and be Like:
> 
> "_I challenge you aha fight me now or pay aha_!!!!"
> 
> ...


 
That was a different era mate , these days everybodies litigation happy , people even sue Mcdonalds if they burn there mouth on a hot cup of coffee ( like wow ,what a surprise who would have thought coffee would be hot )


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 11, 2008)

Okay you miss what I am saying. I am not saying you go to school an start a fight...


I am saying you set up a challenge or exhibtion match ahead of time. If the sifu says no find another school or sifu until one says yes. You don't force them to spar. You don't go an assualt people. You don't use your Art to be a bully or terror to other schools. You asked permission. If they say no find someone else. If they say schedule a day you and your top students can come in an spar with some of the other students. It was actually done here in St.Louis awhile back. Thats why Wing Chun is so popular among certain martial artist.

At the Tai Chi class there are people who come to challenge. But most of the people they end up challenging or Karate and Wing Chun masters. But see they believe Tai Chi is the only style the people know there. So they usually get their face handed to them. But thats because they try to challenge people on mastery level instead of beginners. Some people who are beginners in Tai Chi are not beginners in fighting! lol...

My Sihing went to a few schools an challenge sifus for friendly sparring match. Some Sifu's get arrogant an try an fight for real. Other simply trade techniques an have mutal respect. I haven't challenge anyone in like 12 years. But in the pass when I was in high school I did because I wanted to know how well I progress. There was only one person I couldn't beat. But go figure he had ten to twelve years on me! But I challenge him six months in. I think then he had a decade. So that was like about 15 years ago. But actually I didn't really challenge him. My Sidai kinda got that started. I was unsuspecting victim in the whole thing. I think one time the guy got mad at me. Because He tried to kick me I block with hanging horse. He hit my shin and then back away rubbing his shin like Shiish that hurt. Then after that he started going full force. At first it was light contact then it change. From that point I realize even when sparring with people you know well always be on guard. In other words treat it as if it is real fight but do not intentionally try to hurt them or use too much force yourself. Just be ready for anything!

I need to find some martial artist to challenge in St.louis now. So i can home my skills.




mook jong man said:


> That was a different era mate , these days everybodies litigation happy , people even sue Mcdonalds if they burn there mouth on a hot cup of coffee ( like wow ,what a surprise who would have thought coffee would be hot )


----------



## mook jong man (Dec 11, 2008)

Always beware of strangers that come into your school and say " I just want to do some light friendly chi sau "
 I was young and naive and learnt the hard way , I got fooled once , but never again after that . BE READY FOR ANYTHING PEOPLE .


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 11, 2008)

Note:

Please return to discussing the original topic.

Thank you,
Pamela Piszczek
MT Super Moderator


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 11, 2008)

I know what your saying Yoshi.  There was a Kempo school hubbie took his students to pretty regular to join in their sparring class. Very friendly.
But, this did not bring in women to the classes.

I think you are right about WC not being so well known, I'm aware of this, especially in Texas.  (folks are like, "you take wang chun? isn't that a song?")
But, the real problem seems to be when they are exposed to it, or we're showing them a video of it to tell them about the art.  
They love the Fung Videos, most (male and female) get nervouse when they see the Emin videos.  (Every MMA guy we had come in was open to the training, until hubbie showed some emin videos, don't know why, they didn't like the agression.  weird.  they get points for being aggressive?!)
We did a intro class for a girl scout troop a couple of weeks back, and the girls seemed to like it okay.  (I guess they were kinda forced to do the class to get their merrit badge)  The three adult women were much more interested, but the girls just were like "whatever".  (I got to get them before they hit 13, man.  Otherwise their lost)
But, still, none have come to class.


----------



## matsu (Dec 11, 2008)

i think its partly down to marketing and how well known some martial arts are, due to their portrail in the media... films etc.

also wc is so confrontational in its essence than say karate.
one of my main problems learning wing chun is the "point scoring" mentality i have been ingrained with... so from an outsider it would look "easier" to learn karate or similar compared to wing chun which is, from the outside looking in, up close very interpersonel and bloody hard work to learn, by comparrison!
you can get away with a dodgy roundhouse kick visually still looking good but a dodgy stance in wing chun will get you into trouble very quickly???!!??? (go figure!)
AND karate/tkd has that sporty friendly club look about it which fits in with surburbia's need to do a "defense" class.ala karate kid!!!

BUTi still love what i,m learning more than i ever did with karate.and i know even after 10months and very bad at wc i,m still better equipped to defend myself than the 10yrs of karate in its truest form.

matsu


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 11, 2008)

matsu said:


> i think its partly down to marketing and how well known some martial arts are, due to their portrail in the media... films etc.
> 
> also wc is so confrontational in its essence than say karate.
> one of my main problems learning wing chun is the "point scoring" mentality i have been ingrained with... so from an outsider it would look "easier" to learn karate or similar compared to wing chun which is, from the outside looking in, up close very interpersonel and bloody hard work to learn, by comparrison!
> ...


 

I agree other styles are more fun.  I loved ju-jitsu because the guys were fun, corney, and goofey.  Made the class really fun.  (we trained seriously too but it was light hearted)
WC/WT classes are waaaaaay too serious.  Big reason why I quit teaching with hubbie.  He's so somber that class gets to feeling like a death march to me.
(he's getting better, told him he's big and intimidating, he needs to just smile more, tell a really bad, corney joke every now and then.  lighten up.)  That's probably why his students are military guys right now.

And, well, WC/WT is harder to learn than TKD and other styles, at first.  Mainly harder if the student has taken another art, if it's their first one they get it way quicker.
Hense, should be perfect for women, since many haven't taken another art before.
Man, when I do get a gal in, she picks it up twice as fast as a guy!


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 11, 2008)

As for marketing,
Being a good old american slave to hype, media, and commercialism, we've got a plan to hit that one too.
People want "proof", have no "faith" or insight to make the descision themselves, fine.
He's got some MMA guys at work with him that they debate all the time the effectiveness of WC/WT against MMA or a street confrontation.  He invites them to come to class and try it out for free and all.  But, no.... they want a video first!
How we gonna get that if all the big guys we come across won't "pose for the camera", much less come to play with hubbie?
Women seem to have the exact same mentality.
Someone has told them they have to fight like a man to beat a man.  So they buy into the, you have to test it in the cage, get some videos, whatever, proof first.

Last night hubbie was training for cage match with a personal weight trainer.  There is this group of women I've been trying to talk into trying the class that work out there (it's at the rec. center, our class is right next door!)
Not a peep from them, they just shake their head and walk off.  But they watch me and hubbie train through the window every time!  What's the deal?  The door's open, walk in! ack!
Oh, when they hear hubbie and trainer talking about preparing for a cage fight, NOW they're dying to talk to me about learning!!!!
What the..... ***** is that?  I'm NOT competing!
But, it's the way to market now, as much as it irritates me to no end.  I don't want to teach women WC/WT under cage rules!  I want to teach them the GOOOOD stuff!


----------



## matsu (Dec 11, 2008)

its not about the marketing you do, its about what has been done before you thus far...... movies films tv shows adverts, they all show kjarate /tkd/kempo as "THE " martial art.
so everyone all now assume that thats the placer to go.... and therefore....... if wing chun or any other style was any good it would be within that previous bracket being marketed!

i understand you fustration.and what ever youre doing is better than nothing and will help long term but just dont hold ya breath

matsu


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 11, 2008)

Steven Segal is doing WT/WC now in all his new movies.  What up with that?  I don't think people noticed or something.  Or they don't WANT to notice.

i know WC/WT has to have more exposure, I just don't want it to get too commercialised and watered down before people come to realize it's a good art to take.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 11, 2008)

Unfortunately Cage rules rule right now. Women watch MMA, UFC and Cage fights just like men. They see all the great MMA guys and kickboxers knocking people out an submitting them. So for women they like I wanna learn that. 

I got an idea. Why not make a low budget movie. About wing chun. Like a up to date movie but taking some of historical stuff from past sifu's Like fights they had. An make it so the wing chun hero always wins. even against karate,mma,other gung fu styles etc. This would be pretty good. An maybe if someone like a big wig sees it he will steal the idea an put it on big screen for mass media. Alot times when you do low budget stuff. An someone with alot of money gets wind of it. They still an mass produce it. I remember I had a Hat embrodeir with my own personal logo in high school. Years later someone came out with clothing line with my same logo. Exactly the same thing. But they patent and trademarked my idea.

ha ha...just small opinion of mines.



Si-Je said:


> As for marketing,
> Being a good old american slave to hype, media, and commercialism, we've got a plan to hit that one too.
> People want "proof", have no "faith" or insight to make the descision themselves, fine.
> He's got some MMA guys at work with him that they debate all the time the effectiveness of WC/WT against MMA or a street confrontation. He invites them to come to class and try it out for free and all. But, no.... they want a video first!
> ...


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 11, 2008)

What movies does steven segal do wing chun?





Si-Je said:


> Steven Segal is doing WT/WC now in all his new movies. What up with that? I don't think people noticed or something. Or they don't WANT to notice.
> 
> i know WC/WT has to have more exposure, I just don't want it to get too commercialised and watered down before people come to realize it's a good art to take.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 11, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> What movies does steven segal do wing chun?


 
And why would anyone want Steven Seagal to the promoter of your art?

Yikes.


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 11, 2008)

Blindside said:


> And why would anyone want Steven Seagal to the promoter of your art?
> Yikes.


 

Hey, I like him.  I didn't when he first came to the screen because of the characters he played were blech.
But he's a pretty funny guy (I think he should do a comedy like "kindergarden cop" that would be great!)

I saw a little documentary on Segal on cable one day, and he's a really cool dude.  And has a great sense of humor!  He's not as greusome in person as some of the character's he plays on film.  (although, I'm really, reeeeaaalllyyy sick of the C.I.A. characters and plot).  Anyways, a guy that can kick it with the blues like that can't be all bad, man.

And, he's a good promoter of the art, because he's totally awesome at it! Fast, loves that heel kick, rockin' chi sau, and knows the culture (he's a ravenous reader, or so the documentary said).  I only wish he'd get his camra men to back up more when he's doing hands, they get too close and zoom in only on the hands and arms.  Can't see!  To fast!


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 11, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> What movies does steven segal do wing chun?


 
Oh, god! I get his movie titles mixed up.  They're all like, death, dead, half-past dead, walking dead man, dieing to get killed, urban dead and dying, liscence to die, etc.etc.. lol! let me check the DVR.....

Belly of the Beast (he's got to stop that "the matrix" high kicking stuff. )  looks like Tai Chi/kung fu mainly looks like push hands.

Fire down below (I think that's the title) with the country town being polluted by the big bad rich guy that owns the factory in town.  With Chris Christofferson as the bad guy.

In the movie with Tom Arnold and DMX when Steven Segal's in Anger management classes after saving the vice president.  (the anger management scene is sooo funny!)

Urban Justice he does WT.

The one where he's an archelogist and goes to China following clues to the bad guys tatoos that spells out where the head bad guy is and his orginazation like a chinese poem/fable thing.  He does alot of WT in that one, can't remember the name of it.

But, he also still does alot of Aikido in his new movies too, good mixture the two.  Aikido and WT.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 11, 2008)

No,This guy was no stranger. I knew of him since I was like nine or ten. His younger brother was one of class mates. He was older than me an had been taking Martial Arts for almost as long as I been alive. I wanted to learn from him. He knew me well. I hung out him an his brother a couple of times. I been to their house etc etc. He been to my house. I don't know maybe it was pride. Or maybe he thought I was more skilled than I was. I think at the time I was only six months in. He would hit and kick me so easily I couldn't understand it. Its was like people with less skill couldn't touch me. But this guy Hit me where he wanted to when ever he wanted. 

He said My Gung fu was good I just need to practice more. He like my style But my defense was no match for him at the time. I think Now I would be alot better suited. Atleast ready for sudden blast of speed to face or diaphram since these are the places he like to hit extermly fast.



mook jong man said:


> Always beware of strangers that come into your school and say " I just want to do some light friendly chi sau "
> I was young and naive and learnt the hard way , I got fooled once , but never again after that . BE READY FOR ANYTHING PEOPLE .


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 11, 2008)

Yea, his movies with DMX i don't remember seeing Wing Chun. It mostly look like Aikido to me. Since Aikido was one of my first Arts thats the reason i loved watching Steven Seagal movies when he first came out...


But Nicolas Cage movie Bangkok Dangerous is suppose to have Wing Chun has anyone seen it?


Also what about Jet Li movie "The One"

He is actually doing Xing Yi Quan and Baguazhang. But the Xing Yi looks very much similiar to wing chun. When you actually look at what he is doing when he does his front step with a punch.



Si-Je said:


> Oh, god! I get his movie titles mixed up. They're all like, death, dead, half-past dead, walking dead man, dieing to get killed, urban dead and dying, liscence to die, etc.etc.. lol! let me check the DVR.....
> 
> Belly of the Beast (he's got to stop that "the matrix" high kicking stuff. ) looks like Tai Chi/kung fu mainly looks like push hands.
> 
> ...


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 11, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Yea, his movies with DMX i don't remember seeing Wing Chun. It mostly look like Aikido to me.
> 
> But Nicolas Cage movie Bangkok Dangerous is suppose to have Wing Chun has anyone seen it?


 
It might be 50 Cent (get those two mixed up.  I'm a rocker not into the rap thing.)
Haven't heard of the Nicolas Cage movie, will check it out.

What we need is a female MA that does WT/WC in movies, maybe that would help! lol!
(Michelle Youh? doesn't she do WC the movie, and other stuff too?)  Just not American movies, so most people don't even know about them.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 11, 2008)

I know what would work. Get a black woman or maybe some black r & b singer like Alicia Keys to study Wing Chun and have her doing it in the movies Like Wesley Snipes. Then women will flock to Wing Chun...




Si-Je said:


> It might be 50 Cent (get those two mixed up. I'm a rocker not into the rap thing.)
> Haven't heard of the Nicolas Cage movie, will check it out.
> 
> What we need is a female MA that does WT/WC in movies, maybe that would help! lol!
> (Michelle Youh? doesn't she do WC the movie, and other stuff too?) Just not American movies, so most people don't even know about them.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 11, 2008)

i seen both movies with DMX and JaRule...
 It didn't appear he was using Wing Chun to me!

50 Cent hasn't done a movie with Steven Seagal. 

The Movie with JaRule was in a prison.

The Movie with DMX was about him trying to sell his invention. Steven Seagal thought DMX was a drug dealer. But he was legit. It turns some guys who were feds or police were corrupt.



Si-Je said:


> It might be 50 Cent (get those two mixed up. I'm a rocker not into the rap thing.)
> Haven't heard of the Nicolas Cage movie, will check it out.
> 
> What we need is a female MA that does WT/WC in movies, maybe that would help! lol!
> (Michelle Youh? doesn't she do WC the movie, and other stuff too?) Just not American movies, so most people don't even know about them.


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 11, 2008)

oh yeah, I get them mixed up.  Hubbie watches them all the time.
That one where he's an archeologist there's a scene where it looks like he's doing chi sau with this bad guy.  At the end or middle.  These are the times hubbie goes, "look WT/WC scene!" and I catch part of it.  Usually can't watch the show, too busy making sure baby girl's not watching it.  Too much killing.


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 11, 2008)

Anyways, might as well kill this thread.  I've beat this dead horse to death 3 times over! lol!

I guess to be into martial arts, means to be the only chick in the room if you want to learn the really cool stuff, styles off the beaten path.
Would figure women would try a different way than the big guys do.
But, WT/WC is so dominated by men, how could they tell the difference?
Makes me wonder what you'd have to go through to be a female sifu?  Must be hell.  I know a lady at the local martial arts shop, and she's a wing chun wiz.  But she'll never admit it.  Trained my other teacher long time ago, and she plays totally dumb when you try to ask her about wing chun, but she knows all the WC/WT sifu's and keeps track of the art.  Undercover.
lol!
Superhero alter ego - martial arts shoppe keeper, by night wing chun supper killer! lol!


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 11, 2008)

Yea,Probably so. My Sifu also plays dumb now. He has being doing for a while now. To stay away from confrontation. Because alot of people always wanted to spar him. It was never ending. He beat one guy then his Sifu want to challenge him. He beat sifu then the Sifu's Sihing want to challenge. After he get defeated than the Sifu's Sifu challenge him. If he beat him then his big brother or other students. Now he plays dumb. He tells people he only practices Tai Chi and can not fight. Those who he has beaten before He acts like they can defeat him. If they say well he beat me in such and such a year. My Sifu says Not him.lol..He tries to advoid conflicts now that he is older. But his big brother use to love challenging people. But now he is in fifties so he slowed down alot. 

But it still fun doing Free application Chi Sau with both of them after Tai Chi Class!





Si-Je said:


> Anyways, might as well kill this thread. I've beat this dead horse to death 3 times over! lol!
> 
> I guess to be into martial arts, means to be the only chick in the room if you want to learn the really cool stuff, styles off the beaten path.
> Would figure women would try a different way than the big guys do.
> ...


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 11, 2008)

Find out the title to the movie?

I know go to some churches. Pass out flyers. Say you have woman's class that you want to start. Don't say Wing Chun...Say Kung Fu. People know Kung Fu. The styles of Kung Fu they don't know.



Si-Je said:


> oh yeah, I get them mixed up. Hubbie watches them all the time.
> That one where he's an archeologist there's a scene where it looks like he's doing chi sau with this bad guy. At the end or middle. These are the times hubbie goes, "look WT/WC scene!" and I catch part of it. Usually can't watch the show, too busy making sure baby girl's not watching it. Too much killing.


----------



## mook jong man (Dec 11, 2008)

I know what you are saying about Steven Seagal I can't remember which movie it was but I remember in one of his fights it looked like he was doing what I know as four corner deflection .

 But back to the task at hand , we need the supreme leader of all women in the western world to get behind Wing Chun , thats it folks , I'm talking Oprah Winfrey . 

That woman has serious influence , and it might help to stabilise her weight as well so we dont see skinny Oprah , fat Oprah , skinny Oprah  , fat Oprah , skinny Oprah , for Gods sake woman pick a size and stick with it .


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 11, 2008)

There you go Si-Je write Oprah Winfrey go on the show to talk about Wing Chun and exercise. Maybe she can endorse you. Thats actually a great idea.




mook jong man said:


> I know what you are saying about Steven Seagal I can't remember which movie it was but I remember in one of his fights it looked like he was doing what I know as four corner deflection .
> 
> But back to the task at hand , we need the supreme leader of all women in the western world to get behind Wing Chun , thats it folks , I'm talking Oprah Winfrey .
> 
> That woman has serious influence , and it might help to stabilise her weight as well so we dont see skinny Oprah , fat Oprah , skinny Oprah , fat Oprah , skinny Oprah , for Gods sake woman pick a size and stick with it .


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 11, 2008)

Si-Je concerning Steven Seagal and his Martial Arts.



 was allegedly at the age of seven that Seagal first began studying martial arts under the direction of renowned Shito-ryu karate master Fumio Demura and aikido under Rod Kobayashi, the President of the Western States Aikido Federation. He earned belts in aikido, karate, judo, and kendo and in his late teens, Seagal became part of Demura's Karate Demonstration Team and performed daily demonstrations in the former Japanese Village and Deer Park, in Southern California. In 1974, he was promoted by Kobayashi-sensei to shodan in Shin Shin Toitsu Aikido (a fact disputed by ex-wife Miyako Fujitani [below]).


*Si-Je:*

Movies With Steven Seagal and Rappers

Half Past Dead (Ja Rule)

Exit Wounds (DMX)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steven_Seagal

*Si-Je Said:*


> oh yeah, I get them mixed up. Hubbie watches them all the time.That one where he's an archeologist there's a scene where it looks like he's doing chi sau with this bad guy. At the end or middle. These are the times hubbie goes, "look WT/WC scene!" and I catch part of it. Usually can't watch the show, too busy making sure baby girl's not watching it. Too much killing.


 

*Yoshiyahu said: *


> _Out for a Kill_ (2003)  Playing an archaeologist who avenges the death of his assistant by the Chinese Triads.


 

*Steven Seagal Movies*​ 
_Above the Law._ (Titled Nico in Europe) (1988)  Playing a Chicago cop Nico Toscani who discovers a web of corruption in the city's police department, directed by Andrew Davis. 
_Hard to Kill_ (1990)  Playing a cop out for vengeance, with assistance from a nurse (played by then-wife Kelly LeBrock). 
_Marked for Death_ (1990)  Playing a retired DEA agent who returns to his hometown, to find an evil drug lord in charge. 
_Out for Justice_ (1991)  Playing an NYPD cop in Brooklyn on the hunt for an old childhood rival who killed his best friend 
_Under Siege_ (1992)  Another Andrew Davis movie, about a cook on a Navy ship who prevents nuclear armageddon. This was his most successful movie. 
_On Deadly Ground_ (1994)  A movie in which he befriends an Alaskan Native Indian tribe and fights against an evil oil company. This is Seagal's directorial debut; he also produced. However, the movie underperformed at the box office and damaged his career. 
_Under Siege 2: Dark Territory_ (1995)  Seagal returns as Casey Ryback, this time out to foil a mad scientist who tries to hijack a satellite weapon hidden on-board a train. 
_Executive Decision_ (1996)  Playing Lieutenant Colonel Austin Travis, head of an elite military team that must stop a plane carrying a nerve-gas bomb. 
_The Glimmer Man_ (1996)  Playing a detective who (along with Keenan Ivory Wayans) must find a serial killer. 
_Fire Down Below_ (1997)  Playing a hard-hitting EPA agent investigating a mine in Kentucky. 
_The Patriot_ (1998)  Playing a small town doctor who foils an evil, virus-releasing militia. 
Get Bruce _(1999)  playing himself in a comedy._ 
_Prince of Central Park_ (2000)  Credited as producer. 
_Exit Wounds_ (2001)  Playing a tough urban detective who tries to clean up his precinct with the help of a wealthy business man who in turn is trying to free his brother from jail. 
_Ticker_ (2001)  Playing the leader of a bomb squad. 
_Half Past Dead_ (2002)  Playing a Russian FBI agent, Sasha Petrosevitch, who goes to jail undercover. 
_The Foreigner_ (2003)  Political intrigue and scandal plague Seagal's character, Jonathan Cold, in this film. 
_Out for a Kill_ (2003)  Playing an archaeologist who avenges the death of his assistant by the Chinese Triads. 
_Belly of the Beast_ (2003)  Playing a retired agent who must go to Thailand with his old partner to save his kidnapped daughter and her friends. 
_Out of Reach_ (2004)  Seagal attempts to save a kidnapped girl. 
_Clementine_ (2004)  Guest stars in this Korean martial arts film. 
_Into the Sun_ (2005)  Playing a CIA operative in Tokyo who must take on the yakuza. 
_Submerged_ (2005)  Playing a mercenary who must fight terrorists. 
_Today You Die_ (2005)  Seagal plays a former thief who is trying to go straight and seeks vengeance on those who framed him 
_Black Dawn_ (2005)  Seagal returns as Jonathan Cold in this continuation of "Foreigner" franchise. 
_Mercenary for Justice_ (2006)  Playing a mercenary who is blackmailed into a mission to save his family, only to turn the tables on his blackmailers. 
_Shadow Man_ (2006)  Playing a former intelligence operative who must find his kidnapped daughter in Bucharest while also defeating various parties who believe he has a lethal virus. 
_Attack Force_ (2006)  Plays Marshall Lawson, the leader of a strike-team. 
_Flight of Fury_ (2007)  Playing John Sands, a former soldier who is sent to retrieve a stolen stealth bomber. 
_Urban Justice_ (2007)  Out for revenge after his son is shot dead by the local gang leader. 
_Pistol Whipped_ (2008)  Playing an ex-cop with both alcohol and gambling problems. 
_The Onion Movie_ (2008)  Guest stars in a spoof of himself by the makers of _The Onion_. 
_Kill Switch_ (2008)  Playing Detective Jacob King 
_Ruslan_ (2008)  Playing Ruslan, a mobster.


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 11, 2008)

You two guys are my favorite dudes!  I'm rolling!
Have you ever tried to contact Opra?!?!? LOL!

I'm nobody, have no be sensational ridiclouls story to tell...  "  Okay guys you have to meet this girl!  She was born with burns on 75% of her body and as a simease twin!  Now she's the nations top Yoga Guru and after X-treme plastic sergury is now a top model in France!  Plus, she's a Kung Fu Siiiiii-Jeeeeeee!"  (crowd goes wild and everyone gets a yatch!)
ROFL!

Oh segal movies; try--- (I KNOW i've seen WC in there!)
"today you die"
"exit wounds"
"Fire down below"
(the the way, "the forigner" is the WORST movie I've ever seen him do!) lol!
"out for a kill" !! that's the one with the Chinese mafia chi sau scene!  man, had to google is movies.  He's got like 52 of them! lol!
All the titles have : death, die, fire, kill, fury this and attack that.  Get them really, really mixed up.  
His next movie he should name it something totally different just to make it stand out., like: "sunshine in the park", or " a day at the beach", lol! 
that would really throw people off.


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't know what to do now!  I didn't notice you googled all his video's and posted them before I responded back! lol! was doing the same thing, just not as systematic.  
Okay, I give up.  Maite! 
lol!

Wow, just noticed I got promoted.  Was wondering why you were calling me a brown belt.  Thanks guys!
That's the highest rank I usually get in an art before....


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 11, 2008)

yea I went from white belt to a green belt pretty fast here..lol...



Si-Je said:


> I don't know what to do now! I didn't notice you googled all his video's and posted them before I responded back! lol! was doing the same thing, just not as systematic.
> Okay, I give up. Maite!
> lol!
> 
> ...


----------

